# New airport CT scanners rough on film



## earthmanbuck (Jan 27, 2020)

Kodak Professional on Instagram: “CT Scanning X-Ray Technology and Film  The US TSA recently installed CT scanners for carry-on luggage in US airports. In the coming months…”

Apparently the new carry on scanners the TSA is going to be installing can damage film that isn't particularly high ISO. I've heard of X-ray luggage scanners damaging higher sensitivity film before (ISO 800+), but it sounds like these new scanners are probably a bad idea for any film stock.

I'm taking a trip in a few weeks, so I'm glad I happened to see this and thought I'd pass it on. I often just bring a carry on when travelling, and have never bothered to get film hand checked, so it could have been a disaster.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks like Ilford has found the same thing: FAQ's


----------

